

Great Microprocessors of the Past and Present - dkersten
http://jbayko.sasktelwebsite.net/cpu.html

======
jacquesm
What a pity it isn't kept up to date.

If you're looking for the transputers they're under T9000. (I couldn't find
them at first).

~~~
dkersten
Agreed, I'd love to read about any later interesting microprocessors which I
may not have heard of.

And yes, the T9000 is interesting indeed. Section 7 is definitely my favourite
:-D

